# awful models



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

Tell us what you belive are the worst models GW currently makes (the leaked Stormraven doesn't count as it's not out yet)

*Edit - Yes i know i spelt model wrong. I'm a bip s#1t*


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

all the poorly moulded and poorly cast metal crap they come up with, nothing really fits together and the skin line fucks up most of the detail.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

And because is a marmite model as theres equally as many people who love it 

Any Nurgle model... they all look terrible.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

jaws900 said:


> Tell us what you belive are the worst modals GW currently makes (the leaked Stormraven doesn't count as it's not out yet)


*waits until it is released because there are no models worse than that piece of shit*


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> *waits until it is released because there are no models worse than that piece of shit*


THIS!!!!!!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Captain Stillios said:


> THIS!!!!!!


WHAT??????

WHFB Ogre Kingdoms Sabretooth, should be a fierce beastie, looks like it's from the Flintstones.

40K WarTrakks or Buggies.


----------



## shampawnya (May 28, 2010)

First I'd like to say that drop pods are my first vote for awful models; they are a bitch to put together and a little monotonous when you have to do everything 5 times and then hope that they all line up... and I don't play necron but, the classic lord model (see below) is just plain designed awful... well, ugly.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I think that the rangers for eldar are terrible. I constantly have the end of the rifles falling off.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I know you said current models but I was rifling through my stuff the other day and came across the old Crimson Fist Captain Cortez. It is a horrible sculpt. His face looks like quasimodo. My least favorite current model is going to have to be the tyranid pyrovore, it looks like it has a gaint strap-on on its back including some danglies under its belly.


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork (Jun 9, 2010)

For me it has to be the Ork Warbuggies. $25.00 for something that looks like it was made by Hasbro in 1981? What's up with that shit! :ireful2:


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Canis is a pretty ugly sculpt, but OrkByTheGraceOfGork has something... that is pitiful...

Also, the FW sculpt for the Hydra is pretty aweful for the cost.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

OrkByTheGraceOfGork said:


> For me it has to be the Ork Warbuggies. $25.00 for something that looks like it was made by Hasbro in 1981? What's up with that shit! :ireful2:


And you are an Ork player? Dont you like crappy looking stuff? Even I think that the model pictured looks great, and I am a 100% pro-Imperium guy... 

My worst model would be... Ouh, its not just one, but all of the models with the word "Chaos" in their names... Just kidding... But if I had to chose one it would be this one:










Yeah, I know that it is supposed to look ugly and everything, but that looks like something made out of a piece of horse shit...


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Hmmm, the Venomthrope comes close with all the crappy tentacles that are extemely long for it's body. I'm not a fan of the Weirdboy either. 

If we can eneter Fantasy models I'd put in the Nurgle Champion.

Midnight


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

OrkByTheGraceOfGork said:


> For me it has to be the Ork Warbuggies. $25.00 for something that looks like it was made by Hasbro in 1981? What's up with that shit! :ireful2:



Gotta agree, but in its defence it and the wartrakk are the oldest plastics in production if I remember correctly. Discounting updated Guard tanks 2nd Ed Plastics were all pretty shit.

It was good in its day, just its day was along while ago.


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork (Jun 9, 2010)

CLT40k said:


> Canis is a pretty ugly sculpt, but OrkByTheGraceOfGork has something... that is pitiful...
> 
> Also, the FW sculpt for the Hydra is pretty aweful for the cost.





Doelago said:


> And you are an Ork player? Dont you like crappy looking stuff? Even I think that the model pictured looks great, and I am a 100% pro-Imperium guy...
> 
> My worst model would be... Ouh, its not just one, but all of the models with the word "Chaos" in their names... Just kidding... But if I had to chose one it would be this one:
> 
> ...


This is Warhammer 40k in the 21st century. Ork shit is ramshackle, not crap that looks like it came outta the movie Corvette Summer with dune buggies. :grin:

This good.









Crap like this, bad, very bad.:angry:









Even back in the 90s, what were they thinking?

I like the buggy rules. I just want a good model available from GW.

About Nurgle? Isn't Nurgle supposed to be about the...SHIT?


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

These guys have to be some of the dumbest models GW has ever made:

View attachment 9158


View attachment 9159


View attachment 9160


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I personally think its Morghur, Master of Skulls, Mainly because he is so weird looking and hard to destinguish what is what.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

My vote goes to a Wrahmmer model - the named Bone Giant of the Tomb Kings, so much wasted potential in that model.
It's meant to be big - check
It's meant to be scray - NO, it looks like it was taken out of walt diseny's latest cartoon film and has had it's tea cup and hat removed for two hand weapons and some shiny armour


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Leman russ tank, its butt ugly, the new design is slightly better but its still a bag of shit.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Tau Vespid StingWings get my vote...and i think the IG Catachan plastics are pretty ugly too, in a steroid-injected kind of way.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

Evil beaver2 said:


> These guys have to be some of the dumbest models GW has ever made:
> 
> View attachment 9158


Now you know why i converted mine and not buy theres (it also cost me £10 there abouts comparted to the £20 they want for that tastic modal



shampawnya said:


> First I'd like to say that drop pods are my first vote for awful models; they are a bitch to put together


couldn't agree with you more. I have 3 and i hated making them.


----------



## hellsteath (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm hatein on the current noise marines they all look like 2nd hand dog poo!! GW gives us back the guitar hero ones they were just badass.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

hellsteath said:


> I'm hatein on the current noise marines they all look like 2nd hand dog poo!! GW gives us back the guitar hero ones they were just badass.


Oh dear lord no! Those repulsively sculpted models were a disgrace back then and needed to be melted into fishing weights! The sculptor and rules writer needed to face a firing squad for those abortions in lead! I so hated the noise marines for the dumbass rules and background and those insults they called models. A battlefield is no place for a guitar or a punk rock chaos marine...


My choices. In no particular order...

Morghur. It looks like a gout of diarrhea is propelling him forward...









Greater Demon of Khorne. Not only is this model decades old, it was ugly back then. Too chunky and thick looking. The arms are so disproportionate to the rest of the model it makes it look really stupid.









The Red Terror. What I hate about this model is its claws and appendages. They are squared off which look dumb. It really detracts from what could have been a really interesting model in my eyes.









Culexus Assassin. His head is gigantic! If you have ever seen the movie "Meet the Robinsons", the scene with the t-rex... "I have little arms and a giant head..." comes to mind every time.









GW has put out some seriously shit models over the years. The old Space Hulk terminators were some of the worst plastic models they ever released in a boxed set. The old, and I mean old ork dreadnoughts were horrible. Giant eggs with dumb looking arms sprouting out of them.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

shampawnya said:


> First I'd like to say that drop pods are my first vote for awful models; they are a bitch to put together and a little monotonous when you have to do everything 5 times and then hope that they all line up...


Oh yes. I love my Drop Pod... but putting it together was a bitch.

Which is probably why I only have one.




Doelago said:


> Ouh, its not just one, but all of the models with the word "Chaos" in their names... Just kidding... But if I had to chose one it would be this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I played against a Chaos Deamons army which had a brillanlty painted Great Unclean One. I don't think the model looks as bad as you think, but it does need a revamp. But this paint job really made it shine.




bitsandkits said:


> Leman russ tank, its butt ugly, the new design is slightly better but its still a bag of shit.


:shok:


----------



## Hialmar (Feb 19, 2008)

I think to really deicde this youneed to cnsider all the real contenders for the throne of worst model. As I consider these I find that all of the models I list below could be on that list of potential worst model.

I will join in on the Ork Buggy non-fan bandwagon, but would also add a few more that to me are either ridiculous looking, bad sculpts or impossible to put together. For the Orks I think you could add Meganobz to the list as the two metal models available really are not that great and are a good reason to not take them in any list.

You could improve their entire range by getting rid of just about every model that features Nurgle or Nurgling in the name as the sculpts/concept is just bad.

The SoB Exorcist. Really? Someone thought a pipe organ on the back of a tank is a good idea/look? From that same range of models you can add the Throne of Judgment and the Imperial Confessor Kyrinov as models that just look silly. Add to his the Culexus Assassin and the Giant boufant hairdo Witch Hunters and it seems the sculptors on this line were perhaps on some narcotic substance while working on these.

The Antler-headed Eldar look slightly odd as well although they look somewhat normal compared to the Warp Spiders Exarch.

For the IG I would agree the steroidal Catachans look pretty silly, especially some of the HQ sculpts and the Rough Riders could use a serious overhaul, both in rules as well as models.

From the Codex Marine Range the only one that I really do not like is Vulkan He'Stan with his confusion of robes blowing one way while flames and prayer scripts blowing the other. The Drop Pod does get special mention as a poorly conceived model for purposes of building it.

For the Space Wolves, every named character model with the exception of Njal Stormcaller needs to be redone as the models are just bad. The only other Space Wolf model that could use a new model is that ludicrous looking Wolf Guard with the LC that is lunging forward like someone has just tripped him.

The Vespid Stingwings look like they escaped from the Tyranid range to join the Tau's greater good and are the one model in that line that I dislike. For the Tyranids I like all of the models except for the Venomthrope as those tentacles are just way too fragile and poorly thought out.

In the end I think the Greater Daemon of Nurgle ends up with the dubious distinction, but not without some serious competition.

Briefly for the Fantasy range, I am not a big fan of most of the dwarf models even though, or maybe because, I happen to have a dwarf army. And from the Ogre Kingdoms range Greasus Goldtooth is an abomination, but the worst model they have ever made has got to be the Screaming Skull Catapult as it is nearly impossible to put and keep together, without a couple of extra hands and an engineering degree.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

This model...Sucks...
I would never buy this, never!


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

Recently, I have to say I detest the comedy boar they've put out for the beastmen - it's absoloutly poxing dire










I mean look at it, beady little eye gazing at you while it expects something in it's arse, detestable piece of shite.

Out of all the models ever released though (and going with games people play otherwise the Arwen models which apparantly were approved by liv tyler would be up there) it proves more tricky? I'll plum for the entire range of shit nids which were released with oversize hands and idiot grins










I mean fucking really?

~O


----------



## shampawnya (May 28, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Yeah, I know that it is supposed to look ugly and everything, but that looks like something made out of a piece of horse shit...


I totally agree with this being a very shitty model, I remember the old one and it was better... but I much prefer the Forge World version










Ahhh! Now that makes Papa Nurgle proud!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Have to agree with the Razorgors, though, the retarded pigs look really strange. Like when Pumba took LSD and looked in the mirror.

Midnight


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

gah, I actually like the chaos dreadnought...

for oop models, i'll go for the old ed nid carni, HT and Zoan, they were all smilling, why????

For current models, the chaos raptors, just why did they replace the old cool ones with those things.

For fantasy, the ghouls, their just horrid


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

You can't count GW ghouls as one of the worst models!...you know why, because everyone these days just uses mantic ghouls for VC.


----------



## ChugginDatHaterade (Nov 15, 2010)

Heres probably the worst conversions and paint jobs ever.










two of my wolf guard terminators with cyclone launchers. As far as GW made models, probably the haemonculus.


----------



## Yodhan (Apr 8, 2010)

I think that the Black Reach Terminators are pretty pathetic. They are tiny...like standard power armor sized, next to normal termies.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

In terms of flat-out bad models, the old Ork stuff wins, hands down.

The 2nd ed Zoanthrope, while yes, it's a bad model, the design is great, really gives you the feel of a psychic monstrosity, huge bulbous head with crazy spines all around it.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

The Wet Nurse, AKA the 'Tit Slug' is horroendous. But then again, Daemon's are supposed to be scary as shit.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Alsojames said:


> The Wet Nurse, AKA the 'Tit Slug' is horroendous. But then again, Daemon's are supposed to be scary as shit.











This thing?
It's a great model!


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Winterous said:


> This thing?
> It's a great model!


No... this titslug...


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh God Kill It Kill It! D:


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

Winterous said:


> The 2nd ed Zoanthrope, while yes, it's a bad model, the design is great, really gives you the feel of a psychic monstrosity, huge bulbous head with crazy spines all around it.


Really?

This gives you the feeling that it's a monstosity from beyond the void come to consume all life? And not perhaps that that it's a bad sculpt of a badly concieved idea?

I mean giving tyranid warriors a manic grin and a gangsta lean is hardly what I'd refer to as a abomnation which is a blight upon the stars and the worlds of man. Do these jokers really look like the greatest threat the galaxy has ever faced...










No? Didn't think so.

~O


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

oh and tbh...while GW says so - more spikes don't make things more evil - although I realise on these forums I may get linched for such flagrant heresy ; )

~O


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Evil beaver2 said:


> These guys have to be some of the dumbest models GW has ever made:


They're good models, I mean, not as bad as some that are in the range! Although that BA Chappy is pretty shite...

These are pretty crappy: 



























And all the space wolf scouts...


















They just look like they're trying to catch flies..


----------



## ChugginDatHaterade (Nov 15, 2010)

Leave raptors alone you monster!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

the space wolf iron priest crappy!?, are you mad sir?, for an old model its one of the best....even if it is as static as todays models...but at least back then they had reasons other tha laziness.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

shampawnya said:


> I totally agree with this being a very shitty model, I remember the old one and it was better... but I much prefer the Forge World version
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, he is so descusting to look at, hes perfect for nurgle, while the other one just looks silly.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I like the hammer on the wolf priest, it's quite intricate... Better than some of the models they're producing today.

Midnight

EDIT: But I don't get the raptors, why are they standing on branches springing out of the ground? The feet also look a bit dead.


----------



## Lord_Anonymous (Oct 13, 2010)

I think that the Dark Eldar incubi before they were redone were an affront to my very soul! It's either them or that screwed up looking Tit-Slup posted by Unforgiven302.
"Thats no moon... Thats yo momma!"


----------



## shampawnya (May 28, 2010)

My next pick for awful is the IG Attilan Roughrider








WHO brings a knife (spear) to a gun fight?!?... not only that, they look pretty dumb... and on the topic of IG, the spare IG heads in the bitz section:








They look like zombie heads... fail!


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Unforgiven302 said:


> No... this titslug...


 




Yeah that thing.


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

The rough rider's hands are about the same size as a maine's head. I go some of the hunting lances hoping to do praetorian rough riders (have a pile of the seated gunners and had hoped to convert them) but the scale of these things is so incredibly off!

~O


----------



## shampawnya (May 28, 2010)

Yeah... and what about the hat?! Are they gonna slay their enemies by causing them to die from crippling laughter?... I want a unit horseback mounted 70s lampshade warriors! :nono:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

space marine bike, eldar bike, chaos marine bike 

all pretty shit when compared to recent bikes like the ork or dark eldar kits.

but alot of the models mentioned in this thread so far are very old models, the rough rider for example is awful but its also ancient, they are current but only because they havent been redone yet, i think that space wolf scouts are actually better than the current plastic scout kits.


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

shampawnya said:


> Yeah... and what about the hat?! Are they gonna slay their enemies by causing them to die from crippling laughter?... I want a unit horseback mounted 70s lampshade warriors! :nono:


I'm thinking he's chopped a nipple off of the tit-slug, added a fur trim and decided to wear is as a hat...you all know you would

; )

~O


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

I wouldn't. I would keep it as a trophy


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't like the new Ratling models.


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

no? I rather like them...but then again I consider mutton chops are the best facial apparel

~O


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

shampawnya said:


> They look like zombie heads... fail!












Is it me or does the head in the top row, middle look like Hitler during one of his famous rants/speeches? :ireful2: 


You know, there are more GW models I _do not like_ then actually like. Funny, as the models have to be the biggest draw to the game systems to begin with I would think? 

Surprised no one has mentioned Ogryns yet... comically stupid looking models...


----------



## shampawnya (May 28, 2010)

You mean these guys? (yes I know this is an older model)








Yeah there isn't too much out there with such a "Duhh" look than these guys... ahhh I remember back when most all models had the "Action fist pump" stance


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

shampawnya said:


> You mean these guys? (yes I know this is an older model)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that might actually be better than the new ones.


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

Evil beaver2 said:


> These guys have to be some of the dumbest models GW has ever made:
> 
> View attachment 9159


I love that EC champion model. Of course I swapped the arms on mine so he's holding a BP & PF, but I LOVE the head, detail on the legs / torso & the backpack is WAY better than the other doom siren.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Dark Elf Executioners. Someone decided (and somehow got it approved) that the models should be holding the hilts of the swords, and you have to glue on the blades.

Have you TRIED gluing the blade of a sword onto a hilt? And then put the model in a carry case?

Also the old Raider. You could fit two of them in one carry case. At best.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Sethis said:


> Dark Elf Executioners. Someone decided (and somehow got it approved) that the models should be holding the hilts of the swords, and you have to glue on the blades.
> 
> Have you TRIED gluing the blade of a sword onto a hilt? And then put the model in a carry case?


Yeah, actually, I just put a tiny bit of green-stuff in there, glued them, and they've done fine. I've even dropped one hitting the sword-blade head-on, and it hasn't broken yet.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm not a fan of any of these.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

The old Ragnar model is awfull. It is only about 80% of the size of the new plastic marines and totally 2D. Placed alongside the new wolves he looks like the unit mascot.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

The Sang-wiener.

Jesus on a crutch that model is ugly.

Almost as ugly as Grumpy pants of the Flesh terrors.


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

the cabbage said:


> The old Ragnar model is awfull. It is only about 80% of the size of the new plastic marines and totally 2D. Placed alongside the new wolves he looks like the unit mascot.


thankfully people do conversions of a quality which blow it out of the water. Thanks go to DV8 of B&C for the amazing conversion.

~O


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

chromedog said:


> The Sang-wiener.
> 
> Jesus on a crutch that model is ugly.
> 
> Almost as ugly as Grumpy pants of the Flesh terrors.


Gabriel Seth has a great model :<


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Winterous said:


> Gabriel Seth has a great model :<


yeah its one of the few space marine models sculpted in years that isn't standing completely still.....although its weird to pose someone falling over.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> yeah its one of the few space marine models sculpted in years that isn't standing completely still.....although its weird to pose someone falling over.


He's just running :<


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

awww...that's possibly the blessest defense of a sculpt of a homicidal killing machine I've ever seen...

~O


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Winterous said:


> He's just running :<


*pat pat* of course he is, now run along...just don't run like he does.


----------



## ChugginDatHaterade (Nov 15, 2010)

chromedog said:


> The Sang-wiener.
> 
> Jesus on a crutch that model is ugly.
> 
> Almost as ugly as Grumpy pants of the Flesh terrors.


Space Jesus is an excellent model. Its a good sculpt, and the extremely goofy pose just adds to the hilarity.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm amazed nobody has mentioned the original obliterators! 
I don't think anything compares.

Blocky, boring, awkward, AND ugly!











(Yes, I know these aren't current, but time hasn't diminished their ugliness.)


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

you have a good and ugly point and it is well made


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Almost forgot how stupid those things look, hell I don't even like the current obitorator models, but looking at those things shows how far we have gone.


----------



## shampawnya (May 28, 2010)

chromedog said:


> The Sang-wiener.
> Jesus on a crutch that model is ugly.
> Almost as ugly as Grumpy pants of the Flesh terrors.


:nono:

Space Jesus Rocks! This is the Prince of Peace with a freaking huge sword! :chuffed:
... I guess he would be a bit better if he had "The Electric Guitar For Great Justice"!










Yeah! That's the stuff!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I knew Sanquinor was a pussy, he drinks jack daniels, not proper whisky.


----------

